# The file "certsrv.exe" on Service Pack 2 CD-Rom



## wlraider70

I'm trying to install certification authority and it asks for "The file "certsrv.exe" on Service Pack 2 CD-Rom".

I'm using Small Business server 2003, where would i get this file.
I did install service pack 2 but it was a download.


----------



## Colossus610

Sounds like someone removed the ServicePack installer cache.
You can re-download the service pack and extract the contents of the Servicepack installer to a folder containing the files you need, 
I would download the ServicePack to the C: drive of your server and open a command prompt, navigate to the root of C: and run this command(2003Sp2.exe being the full name of the downloaded file)
*2003Sp2.exe -x*
Press ENTER
This will allow you to extract to a folder of your choosing.

Then, during the installation re-attempt of Cert Authority, point the Cert Authority setup to the folder you extracted the Service Pack to when it asks for the file.


----------



## wlraider70

ok its working, however there is a File "certugr.asp"
There is no such file.
There IS a lot of files with the last letter of the extension as a "_" including at least 2 "certugr.as_"

Im assuming it has something to do with the way i extracted it.
Should I add in the correct letter (at least i assume its the correct letter)


----------



## Colossus610

The extracted Service Pack I just ran thru has a 'certsrv.ex_" file, this file has to be expanded into it's decompressed, unpacked form.
Again from a command prompt, browse to the folder containing the 'certsrv.ex_" file and type 
*expand certsrv.ex_ certsrv.exe*
the result should show you that the file was expanded small file to larger file with a percent increase
Then this is the file you would use for the Certificate Authority install/setup.
If more files are needed, you would repeat the process replacing the file names accordingly.
Sorry, but this is the only way i know how to get these files for you...


----------



## wlraider70

ok i was trying to be independant and figure the rest of this out, but i failed. I found the next 7 files of so that way, but now i need.

"xenrlinf.cab"

It says to put in the SBS server CD. I have 4 OS install CDs and i searched them all. I even copied the files locally to search through them.

Any ideas?

Ps. thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## Colossus610

Don't mention it...
The Small Business Server Standard Disc 1 (of 4) that I have has a XENRLINF.CAB in the 
I386 folder.
It seems that you just can't catch a break with this, can you? Nothing like nice and simple installs....


----------

